# Two man flounder limit 11-01



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Got a late starttoday after church and some lunch.Wentto the pass with a livewell full of mullet and minnows and fishing started full throttle as it has been for 2 days straight.A lot of big redfish being caught within sight of us today, but we were focused on the tasty flounder we caught 37-38 [ lost count].We had the 20th one hit the deck about 3 hours later, most fish were 14-18 inches with a nice big one lost right at the side of the boat just as he was going in the net he shook his head and threw the hook oh well that's fishing but that fish was probaly 22-24 inches so the bigs ones are here to .But as every trip time spent with my father doing what we love is always a great time.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man you guys have been killing the flounder.. where in the pass are yall catching em?


----------



## Honeydo (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bunch of flat fish!!!!



Ed


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

You guys really tear 'em up! Btw, does that ziploc bag with (water?) really keep the bugs away?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Nice catch Tim and Gene. Did you get them right by the pass, or inside by Fort Mcrea? Keep up the great reports.

Chris


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Speechless!!!!! :reallycrying

Nice job, are you going to start posting in the freshwater reports too????? :doh


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Good job guys, that`s a nice mess of fish.....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/1/2009)*man you guys have been killing the flounder.. where in the pass are yall catching em?


just south of the jetties along johnsons beach and also drifting the inlet between the navy base and fort mcrea.we are catching them all over though they are everywhere but anyone who fishes flounder has to get the feel for it there is alot more than just dropping a bait to the bottom and pulling up a fish bites take alot longer .Its all about patience,

TIM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chasintales (11/1/2009)*Hey Nice catch Tim and Gene. Did you get them right by the pass, or inside by Fort Mcrea? Keep up the great reports.
> 
> Chris


The pass mostly Chris but the Icw has been hot.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *mkpitts6 (11/1/2009)*You guys really tear 'em up! Btw, does that ziploc bag with (water?) really keep the bugs away?


I would love to say it doesn't work but flys don't stay around the cleaning tables i truly believe it makes a big diffrence just takes a day though .

TIM


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yum!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys. Apearently they didn't start moving till later in the day. We were trying for Flounder from about 8:30 till 10:00am. We couldn't buy a flounder. We moved on, I guess we should have come back or waited a little longer. We were there durring low tide and the water was not moving much. That's what we blamed it on.:banghead


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (11/1/2009)*Good job guys. Apearently they didn't start moving till later in the day. We were trying for Flounder from about 8:30 till 10:00am. We couldn't buy a flounder. We moved on, I guess we should have come back or waited a little longer. We were there durring low tide and the water was not moving much. That's what we blamed it on.:banghead


The water was howling when we got there we had to go to the big lead but proved great.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (11/1/2009)*Speechless!!!!! :reallycrying
> 
> Nice job, are you going to start posting in the freshwater reports too????? :doh


 Speechhless That's funny. No I think fresh water is safe. Unless youcan catch flounder there.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Gene Thanks for the report I stopped By Mike's {Pompnewbies} House on the way home and Told Him about ya'll killing the Flounder I have always Enjoyed Gigging Them with My Dad and Thats where we always Got them This Time of year Hopefully Mike can Get His Boat Ready to Go He's Got it set for Gigging Hope we Can Make Some Nice reports Too BTW Great Job Guys , But As Always:doh


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*mkpitts6 (11/1/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>You guys really tear 'em up! Btw, does that ziploc bag with (water?) really keep the bugs away?</DIV>
> 
> I would love to say it doesn't work but flys don't stay around the cleaning tables i truly believe it makes a big diffrence just takes a day though .</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I don't get it. What takes a day?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys. wish i could have gone with ya today. always next time. be see'n ya later.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Bill Me (11/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*mkpitts6 (11/1/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>You guys really tear 'em up! Btw, does that ziploc bag with (water?) really keep the bugs away?</DIV>
> ...


 I don't know why. But you can hang up a bag of water and the flys will still be around. Next day no flys.Start to clean fish and still no flys. I don't know why but it works. Wehave a lot of freinds ask .What's the bag of water for? Our reply do you see any flys?


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

my uncle and i caught quite a few fish today,glad to c we were not the only ones out.it was so flat you could have been in a jon boat and fished anywhere.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen the bags of water up at the Paradise Inn on p'cola beach too. No flys there and heard elsewhere it really works! Have seen a house where they were hanging around the porch, eve's of the house and scattered around the yard hanging from clothes lines, trees, etc... !


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome! Im on my way back from bham right now and will see u guys this afternoon.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

What is with the bags of water? Is it just plain water? Tell me more about his


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

The wife & I saw these bags of water first at a restaurant in Fort Walton Beach....but theirs had a row of shiny pennies inside the bag. We've done it at home and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *choppedliver (11/2/2009)*What is with the bags of water? Is it just plain water? Tell me more about his


The flies think that itis a hornets nestand do not want to beeaten by the hornets so they stay away. Its just a gallon bag full of water hanging on a nail. Works like a charm.

Great job as always guys sure wish I could get away to get in on some of the action. Its not looking real good for offshore this weekend already. I'm starting to go into saltwater withdrawl.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

AllI can say is WOW !!! Good Job


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Father and Son trips are the best!! great job guys :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (11/2/2009)*What is with the bags of water? Is it just plain water? Tell me more about his
> ...


Rob You have to not let that job, get in the way of the important things in life. See you Saturday.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i thiught that the water bags were a joke at first, but then i realized that there were no flies all over the fish while we were cleaning. now there in my yard too.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>[quote<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage> <DIV class=Quote>*Bill Me (11/1/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade><DIV class=Quote><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*mkpitts6 (11/1/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>You guys really tear 'em up! Btw, does that ziploc bag with (water?) really keep the bugs away?</DIV>

I would love to say it doesn't work but flys don't stay around the cleaning tables i truly believe it makes a big diffrence just takes a day though .</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>

I don't get it. What takes a day?</DIV>

I don't know why. But you can hang up a bag of water and the flys will still be around. Next day no flys.Start to clean fish and still no flys. I don't know why but it works. Wehave a lot of freinds ask .What's the bag of water for? Our reply do you see any flys? 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblPostSignature>You never know unless you go. ][/quote]

Huh, ya learn some new inexplicable "fact" evryday. Thats wierd, but harmless to try.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I heard an air filled paper bag works as well! An guy i work with said its like a scarecrow or somthing! Awsome haul guys!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *banjovie (11/2/2009)*I heard an air filled paper bag works as well! An guy i work with said its like a scarecrow or somthing! Awsome haul guys!!!


 They might work but what happen when they get wet? Plastic bags work all the time. We have even gone to putting them by the back door in the garage.So simple but it works. Gene


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Wow you guy tore them flatties up. I bet you had a blast I can't wait to go again to get on some of the action. 

"Fresh Fish any 1"


----------

